# Group of Mice



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

What is a group of mice called? I've heard it both clan and colony.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I just looked this up and the answer is brilliant!!!

They are apparently called a horde or a *MISCHIEF*. Sounds about right :lol:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:lol: Thats great

I always thought it was colony, but that always makes me think of ants. A mischief it shall be from now on!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Rats are a mischief too


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

how quaint,would have been nice if it was a squeak of rats.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I always think of my rats as a rabble tbh  Or a horde, as they are viking vermin...


----------

